# Install OS 9.2.2 with OS X already installed. How to?



## 3mors (Oct 19, 2003)

I've already searched for similar topic but I wasn't able to find what I'm looking for.

I have a PowerMac G4 Install CD (Mac OS 9.2.2) and I want to install classic in the same hard disk in which OS X is installed.

I didn't install OS 9 drivers when I formatted, but now I need to use classic.

I've already tried to drag'n'drop the system folder from CD to HD, but when I run classic environment it says that it can't be run outside the CD.

How to extract the "real" system folder and copy it to HD?

Thank you.


----------



## edX (Oct 19, 2003)

YOU MUST INSTALL THE OS 9 DRIVERS.  then you can boot from the install cd and install. there are at least a dozen threads on this site with this answer. there isn't another one. you must have the drivers to use os 9. reformatting is the only way to do this. not the easy answer you wanted, but the reality of it.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3mors _
> *I've already searched for similar topic but I wasn't able to find what I'm looking for.*



Your best bet (short of Ed's suggestion for reformatting) is to find some one you know who has 9.2.2 installed already and get a copy of that system folder. Without the drivers, you won't be booting from that system folder, but it should work for using _Classic_

People who have this same class of problem:
 People who install Mac OS X (on a reformatted drive) without the Mac OS 9 drivers.
 People who own Macs that don't boot into Mac OS 9 at all (new hardware), and have deleted their original Mac OS 9 system folder that came with their systems.
I can't stress how important it is to keep a backup of your Mac OS 9 system folder. I *don't* have the Mac OS 9 drivers installed on my PowerBook G3. I *don't* have a Mac OS 9 system folder on this system right now. I *do* have both a backup CD of a generic installation of 9.2.2 that can be dragged to any system (I have used it to solve your very problem in the field a few times) _and_ a backup copy of the Mac OS 9.2.2 system folder as it was after I installed all my apps on my PowerBook (some apps install stuff I need inside the system and that would be part of the reason for putting it back at any point... i.e. Acrobat 5).

We are going to get this question more and more. People are going to get Mac OS X v10.3, reformat their drives either without the Mac OS 9 drivers or on hardware that won't boot Mac OS 9. At some point they are going to ask _"where is Classic?"_ or _"how do I get Classic back?"_, this is the best solution I've found.


----------



## 3mors (Oct 19, 2003)

thank u, men for your help

i think i'll format my second mac and install os 9.2.2 then i'll copy it on my primary mac


----------



## edX (Oct 19, 2003)

well, good luck with that. just keep in mind that your g4 install disk may not work on another model. non retail install disks are picky that way.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2003)

Just a word of wisdom: The copy might not work because the OS 9 drivers were not installed.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *Just a word of wisdom: The copy might not work because the OS 9 drivers were not installed. *



It should work to run _Classic_, it *won't* work to boot the system. 

To boot that system in 9 from that drive, your back to Ed's first post.



> _Originally posted by 3mors _
> * i think i'll format my second mac and install os 9.2.2 then i'll copy it on my primary mac *



If you can burn CDs, burn a copy of that system folder onto a CD as a backup. If you need to restore your system or start over with 10.3, the _drag-n-drop_ way of restore 9 for _Classic_ sure saves time.


----------

